# Can you tell me what kind of wood this is?



## Hardwood1980 (Feb 27, 2015)

I had someone drop a burl off on my front door today and I am not sure of the kind of tree it came off any help would be great-full , I got home and my other half had cut a few slices out of it.. Thank you Angie


----------



## Kevin (Feb 27, 2015)

Well I am taking a big time WAG because I haven't had much experience with many burl species except trading for them and drooling over them, but based on a portion of the lower left one my guess is some species of oak.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (Feb 27, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Well I am taking a big time WAG because I haven't had much experience with many burl species except trading for them and drooling over them, but based on a portion of the lower left one my guess is some species of oak.


And Kevin's guesses don't matter. Just overlook him


----------



## Hardwood1980 (Feb 27, 2015)

It is just hard for us to tell, I got home a 20lb block was blocking the door, Now people are just dropping things off.. They could of left a note... ( this is a gift came form a oak tree) Or call and (I dropped off a burl can you cut it up) He took a few slices from it and said it's dry.. Guess we will seal it and put it on the shelf and put John-doe..And wait a few weeks for the one that dropped it off.


----------



## DKMD (Feb 27, 2015)

Could be a lot of things... I've had birch and maple burl that looked similar.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Feb 28, 2015)

Was there any bark left on it ?


----------



## Hardwood1980 (Feb 28, 2015)

No just burl caps.. the block is reading 10% So it's been dead for a few years


----------



## manbuckwal (Feb 28, 2015)

Hardwood1980 said:


> No just burl caps.. the block is reading 10% So it's been dead for a few years


The caps might help too, along w good pic of the grain on the sides. Are the pieces "heavy" for their size ? The more details you can provide will be helpful.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 28, 2015)

If it is an oak, you should be able to detect the smell when cutting. Heavy? light? There are quite a few factors in identifying wood, and often pictures are the least reliable..


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 28, 2015)

I see what @Kevin sees- could be oak but better pics needed. sand it and have a dry one and a wet one.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hardwood1980 (Feb 28, 2015)

We can't post any picture till I get back home! Out cutting another Elm tree before the snow today... Thank you all for your help, Yall are such a great group .. Angie


----------

